# S&W Model 27-2 date of manufacture



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Hello, I'm new to the forum and my first question is about determining the age of my Model 27-2. It has a 5" pinned barrel and recessed chambers. There are two numbers inside the crane and I haven't been able to find either one by searching the various serial number sites. The first one is N 102XXX and the other one is 11XXX with no prefix. There is also a delta symbol and a stamped G-2. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello and welcome. The N102XXX is the serial number. My SCSW indicates your 27-2 serial number falls in 1973. I don't know the significance of the other number, letters and symbol.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I can't help you with the numbers, but you have one of the best revolvers ever made.
I purchased mine new and it would take a lot of $$$$$ for me to let it go.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Thank you Rock185. It is a fine gun and shoots very well. It is heavy so that helps manage recoil. I'm a big fan of S&W N frames and have a 41 mag, 44 mag and a stainless Mountain Gun in 45 Colt. I have large hands so the N frames feel very good to me.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

That's a beautiful example, wirenut. I don't blame you one bit for hanging onto it. The 41 mag I mentioned in my previous post is also a presentation model and is the highlight of my N frame collection.


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

I've been a fan of the N frames for a very long time, had multiple 357s, .41s and .44s. Still have a 5" 27-2 I bought new 40+ years ago.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Very nice, Rock. Here is my Model 27-2 that I posted about.


----------

